

Java Needs to "Seize the Cloud" in the Next Year - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/articles/2011/06/22/jax-java-and-the-cloud.aspx

======
jbooth
Wasn't Java supposed to "Seize the Cloud" in 2001?

More to the point, hasn't it already for one of the 2/3 competing definitions
of cloud? Hadoop, Cassandra, Hbase? How much grid software (as in grid
computing, not IaaS or SaaS) isn't Java? Mongo, maybe? The C++ stuff inside
Google?

------
Tichy
Java needs to die.

That said, Google App Engine has been offering Java for a long time.

~~~
jbooth
"Java needs to die."

Citation needed? Say you need to write fast, concurrent server-side code. What
language do you choose, if not Java? Go or Erlang? C++?

~~~
Tichy
Python, or JavaScript perhaps? Not sure, but I would evaluate all other
options before falling back to Java.

Clojure or Scala might be acceptable (Java VM).

~~~
jbooth
Lol at Python or Javascript being your answers to "fast and concurrent".

Does Javascript even _have_ concurrency constructs?

~~~
getsat
Jython and JRuby don't suffer from the GIL and GVL respectively from their
reference implementations. You can go thread crazy with JVM-based
implementations.

~~~
jbooth
Yeah, but Jython's still on Python 2.2 compatibility (I believe) and both of
them perform pretty poorly due to Java 7 and invokedynamic being several years
late.

